# (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*(H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*
Nominale Ruten-WG-Klasse 20-80g

Ein Thread, wo es sich um das Spinnfischen mit schweren Spinnködern hauptsächlich auf Hecht dreht.
Hier stehen Powerfragen und Gerätehaltbarkeit als sehr wichtige Faktoren gegenüber den leichteren Klassen an, denn der Zielfisch kann sehr kräftig sein.

Alles zu dem obigen umrissenen Thema, vorhandenes oder neues Gerät, suchen und Fragen zum neuen Gerät, was ist besser usw., Probleme usw., einfach mit dem Schwerpunkt auf den Zielfisch und Köderbereich.

Dieser Thread soll auch ein Stückchen Informationen für das geplante Angellexikon und das Thema Spinnfischen zusammenbringen.

Querlink-Platzhalter:

(UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99185

(L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186

(M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99187

(H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99188

(XH) Combo zum eXtra-Schweren(XHeavy) Spinnfischen (Wels,GroßHecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99189


Andere Links:

Harrison Blank Fans
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007

Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92793

!!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69117


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hi!
Habe im Moment hier zwei Sportex Kev 4 eine 280 und eine 300 cm, die ich sowohl mit Gufi an den Bodden fische ( 15 cm/30 Gramm Kopf) als auch hier zuhause zum Schleppen einsetze mit Wobblern auch so zwischen 12 und 20 cm. Funzt prächtig.
Ab nächste Woche eine Harrison 270 cm 30 - 75 Gramm speziell fürs Gufi Angeln. Rollen sind 4000 er Stradics.
Hechte bis 15 Pfund haben nicht den Hauch einer Chance, Grössere habe ich noch nicht gekriegt. 
Schnur zum Schleppen Stroft, zum Gufi Angeln nur noch Tufline.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute:*Ron Thompson Shad extreme # länge: 2,70m, wg: 20-70 gr*
Rolle:*(Blad eine 10400er redarc^^)*
Schnur:*0,12er bis 0,15er PowerPro

*Diese Combination benutze ich eigentlich nur zum Fischen mit gufis über 10 cm, also zum jiggen. die rute hat eine sher harte spitze. Im seltenen falle fische ich auch noch mit großen wobblern damit, aber dazu ahbe ich eigentlich meine jerkcombo. letzten Winter habe ich mit dieser rute viiiieeeele esox gefangen, und trotz der harten spitze, nur wenige fische im drill verloren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Meine Lieblingsspinnen in dieser WG-Klasse für den Hecht sind im Moment eine Harrison VHF 10'/ 30-75g in 3,00m Länge und eine Sportex KevSpin4 SP3054 / 15-60g in 3,00m Länge (der alten Sportex mit Blanks made in DE).
Daran laufen 4er Arcs (Spro BlueArc 7400,8400) bespult jetzt nur noch selten mit Monofil von ca. 0.28 bis 0.30mm, oder eben hauptsächlich Multifiler geflochtener Gigafish Powerline in 017-Typdurchmesserangabe oder Multifiler verdrillter Hemingway Monotec Futura in 018-Typdurchmesserangabe.

An Köder hauptsächlich mittlere Wobbler und dann mittlere GuFis. 
Mit dieser Geräteklasse habe ich schon Hechte unter dem Meter und einmal weit übern Meter gefangen, was kein wirkliches Problem war, die Ruten bei 20-30 Pfder aber schon gut auslasten dürfte. Der Hardcore-Test an der VHF läßt aber noch weitere Reserven vermuten, so daß der Fisch noch ein bischen größer werden darf wenn die Drillverhältnisse nicht zu ungünstig sind (Platz, Hindernisse), man ist gut gerüstet mit so einer Stange! #6

Ich verwende bisher und meistens vornehmlich Ruten in 3m oder knapp darüber, da ich damit mehr Power und mehr Gewalt über den Fisch habe, die Köder besser führen und leichter stark rausfeuern kann, als Uferangler besonders wichtig. 
Erst zum Waten und Angeln im Dickicht werde ich kürzere probieren, eine modifizierte Balzer Magna Magic in jetzt 2,40m und einem WG bis ca.50g wartet noch auf Fisch.

Zum Schleppen mit mittleren Wobblern um 15cm Körper und tieftauchender Schaufel in Schweden vom Boot habe ich immer ein Pärchen TicaMo/EFT Flash Meerforelle in 3,00m WG-Aufdruck 40-100g im Einsatz gehabt, eher vom WG wie die Kevspin4, aber langsamer und semiparaboler und damit optimal um den Fisch an der geschleppten Montage alleine zu halten, die auch noch auf weitere Beschäftigung warten, mit einer dicken alten Conato 060 alias Shakespeare Sigma 060 mit 0,30mm Mono bestückt.
Geprüft wurden sie schon von größten Hechten, die sich leider wieder flugs davon machten, aber die Ruten taugen was am Boot. #6


----------



## Steffen90 (19. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

dann will ich auch ma:

rute: daiwa graphite salmon wg. 7-30g (reell ca. 80g) in 2,7m länge
rolle: spro blue arc 7300 mit 17er fireline crystal oder 28er mono
köder: wobbler ab 8cm, gufis ab 9cm bis 20cm, große blinker und spinner.

mit dieser kombo bekomm ich auch nen 20pfünder hecht ohne größere probleme! die rute ist bretthart aber federt die schläge der hechte super ab! und hat nen mächtiges rückgrad! trotzdem ist die spitze noch so weich das ich kleinere köder super werfen kann! einfach ne top rute!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

moinsen,

Zum Hechten setze ich auf ne Mitchell Alliance in 270cm und nem Wg von 20-75gr. , die ist super leicht und mittelhart.

Als Rolle nhem ich ne 10300 Red Arc, oder wenns auf die ganz Dicken geht, bald ne Shimano Technium Fa in der 4000 Größe.

Gefischt wird hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Zander mit Gummi und Wobbler.Aber auch kleinere Jerks und Blinker werden manchmal damit geworfen.Da die Rute neu ist, kann ich noch nicht von den großfängen berichten, aber das wird

Als Schnur nheme ich meist ne 0.12 oder 0.15 Fireline oder Spidewire in gelb.


----------



## FD2312 (19. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: UBS 2.70m bis 85g Wg.
Rolle: Technium 4000
Schnur: Tuffline XP 15lb / 20lb
Köder: Rapalas, Gufis, Berkley Wobbler und andere schöne Köder 

Mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Ne UBS auch mal interessant. 
Bist zufrieden damit!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## FD2312 (19. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Ja durchaus, am Rhein oder für größere Wobbler ist die super finde ich. Es gibt aber bestimmt auch gute andere Ruten. Zur Zeit habens mit eher leichtere und kürzere Ruten angetan, aber für Hecht und Gufis im Rhein ist die UBS schon sehr gut.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Daiwa Pro Spin 2,70m 40-80g
 Rolle: Shimano Sedona 4000FB
 Schnur: Fireline 0,12- 0,20
Köder: Wobbler von Manns,Rapala,Salmo, Gufis <18cm, Bull Dawgs, Blinker und Spinner

Ich fische mit der Kombo im Rhein auf Zander und im See auf Hecht. Optimal sind kleinere schwere Köder bei der Rute das heißt das sich ein Blinker mit 70g besser werfen lässt als ein Bull Dawg mit 60g. Aber Wobbler mit 60g kann man ganz gut werfen naja für 40€ eine sehr gute Rute. Hoffe diese Saison mal nen Knaller auch zu landen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Sportex TurboSpin 4, QuantumEnergyMetal (alte Serie).

"Universalgerät" zum spinnen von Ködergewichten von 25 bis knappe 100 Gramm, wird zum Hechten genauso eingesetzt wie zum scheren Gummiangeln, Uferangeln in Norwegen oder Leichtpilken vom Boot/Kutter.

Enorme Reserven im Drill.


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Shimano Diaflash XH 50-100g und eine Spro Nova Red (die grosse). Dazu 17er Fireline. Auf die bin ich wieder zurück, die Spro Power Pro hat für mich nicht funktioniert.


----------



## The Ghost (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Penn Millenium Spin (20-60 g) in 2,70 m
Rolle: Shimano Exage 2500
Schnur: 0,16 CoraStrong

Habe die Combo in erster Linie beim Angeln mit schweren Ködern und beim Schleppen mitm Ruderboot im Einstz. Konnte sie leider Mangels Erfolgs noch nicht in Aktion begutachten.


mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## bazawe (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Sportex Kev Pike 2,75 m Wg 80g
Rolle: Penn Slammer 360
Schnur: 0,17er Spiderwire Ultracast

Gruß bazawe


----------



## arno (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rolle : Daiwa Emblem 5000
Rute: Jad Florida Wg 150 Gr. 2,7 Meter lang
Schnur: 021 Fireline ( bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher , aber war ne kurze krumme Zahl etwas über 0,20!)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



The Ghost schrieb:


> Rute: Penn Millenium Spin (20-60 g) in 2,70 m
> Rolle: Shimano Exage *2500*
> Schnur: 0,16 CoraStrong


Olala, hier vielleicht mal ein Tip, was ich und andere auch schon festgestellt haben:
Eine Exage 2500 ist eine nette Rolle fürs feine Fischen, aber auf ordentlich Hechte, mit so starker Schnur? #d 
Versuche mal folgendes, was Dich auch überzeugen dürfte: Mache mal rein mit der Rolle ohne über die Rute oder eben ohne über die Spitze zu gehen einen Zugtest - Schlaufe binden, Waagehaken rein, mit 2.Mann ist einfach, mit Federwaage oder Gewichten, Federwage ist aber einfacher und leichter machbar (Und lieber bei sowas immer eine Schutzbrille vom Schleifen dabei auf die Augen! :g):
Zieh langsam steigend mit bis 5kg an der Schnur, also Bremse zu, und schaue was die Rolle macht. So 5kg sind eine Hausnummer, was ein großer Hecht zeitweise zieht und womit er gebremst werden muß, sonst isser nämlich sonstwo und weg. Dann bin ich auf Deine Beurteilung (hier ) gespannt. :m


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hab ich schon hinter mir....vom Hausboot geschleppt in Irland. 2500er Shimano, 17er Fireline, 30 cm Wobbler.
Heftiger Biss durch nen Grosshecht, die Bremse war zu.
Das Boot stoppen und wenden....da war die Rolle schon fast leer und man konnte sie nicht mehr anfassen wegen Hitze.
Beim Wenden ging der Zug kurz von der Schnur und der Hecht war weg (keine Widerhaken).
Gottseidank?
Die Rolle hats zwar aber überlebt, kommt aber für sowas nicht mehr zum Einsatz. 4000 muss sein bei der Schnurstärke.


----------



## taxel (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Ruten
Sportex Turbo Kev Pike 2,75 40 - 80 gr, 2755, CMW
Penn Rainer Korn Traveller Senso Pilk, 2,6 m, 60 - 150 gr

Rollen
Daiwa Infiinity Q 3000
Shimano Biomaster 3000 x

Schnur
Fireline 0,17 mm

Gruß

Axel


----------



## The Ghost (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Danke für den Hinweis. Werde des vielleicht bei Gelegenheit mal testen. Aber ne 4000er wirkte mir doch etwas zu wuchtig. Habe mich daher für die 2500er entschieden, die ich auch noch anderweitig verwende.

mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## KHof (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hallo!

Bei mir:
Kev-Pike 3,05 m
Ruten 2X Kev4, 3,05 m nicht von der Stange,
Zebco 4-teilig 40-70 Gramm
Pacific Bay 1088/2

Rolle:
Red Arc 10400, 2 mal aber ziemlich fertig
Caldia 3000 und 3500

Schnur: Mono Stroft
Geflecht Hemmingway Monotec Futura und Spiderwire

Klaus


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Quantum Krypton Zander in 285cm, Wg 65g. 
Rollen dafür: 
Abu Garcia Cardinal 704,
Mitchell 300x (die "alte" mit den praktischen Spool Concept Spulen)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 4000 muss sein bei der Schnurstärke.


Kann ich auch nur unterstreichen, mit ner 4000 ist man schon gut gerüstet und die Tests mit Dickfischen zeigen, daß ab da genug Reserve eingebaut ist.

Achja:
Die einzige wirkliche mir genau bekannte Ausnahme sind die kleinen 2000er Arcs, die stehen einer 4000 in der Stabilität und Bremse zu+zerren nämlich nicht nach, verwindet sich nichts, nur sauber fein Bremsen ist dann nicht.


----------



## profifischer (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hallo
Meine Schwere Kombo:
Rute: Sportex Black Arrow 3,00m und 40-80g Wg
Rolle: 10400er Red Arc
Schnur: 17er Spiderwire Stelth und 0,12er Corastrong Zoom
Köder: spinner gr 4 und 5, Gufis von 10-15cm
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

@profifischer
Hast Du inzwischen eine Seahawk-XSB, oder doch nicht?


----------



## profifischer (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

@Angel Det
Nein, Ich habe mir liber ein paar Squirrels gekauft.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

^ Laß mich raten: Griff falsch proportioniert, zu lang, zu viele Ringe und zu schwere Spitze?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

also ich benutze folgende combo auf hecht:

Rute: *Balzer Heavy Spin 70*, WG* 15g-70g
*Rolle: *Balzer Magna MX Blue 835

*Aber ich kauf mir auch noch die blue metal! dann hab ich alle 3 Blue matrix:vik:

welche schnur benutzt ihr denn so fürs hecht-spinn angeln ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Rute: Balzer Heavy Spin 70, WG 15g-70g


Welche ist den das genau, und wie lang? da fehlt irgendwas an der Bezeichnung.


----------



## hans albers (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

moin..

  rute: balzer magna magic  2,70 m wg 20-70 g
  rolle: tica aries g 3500/ dam sls 2 
 schnur: 015 er fire line, 30 er mono

 greetz
 hans


----------



## FrankL80 (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Ich benutze eine Tackle Queen - faster spinning M 2400- 30-60g wurfgewicht und rolle Robinson Tracker 106 mit 0,25iger oder 0,28iger mono oder eine Kogha RXT 2000 mit 0,18 geflochtener.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Welche ist den das genau, und wie lang? da fehlt irgendwas an der Bezeichnung.



stimmt^^
die aus der magic edition lange : 2.75m^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> stimmt^^
> die aus der magic edition lange : 2.75m^^



Kannste die mal wiegen, Küchenwaage oder so, Spitzenteil und Handteil jeweils extra? Könnte einige der Balzer-Besitzer und Sympathisanten interessieren, inwiefern die leichter ist.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

ok, dann das ganze nochmal von vorne^^


Meine *Combo* zum *Hechtspinnen:*
*Meine Rute*
*Rute:   *_Heavy Spin 70_, aus der _Edition Magic_ von _Balzer_
*WG: *   15g-70g
*Länge: *2.75m
*Rutengew.:* Die Rute ist _2-teilig_, 
                 das _Spitzenteil_ wiegt _34g_,
                 das_Handteil_ ist mit _Gewichten(20g, 12g,10g)_ _ausbalancierbar_, die _Gewichte_ haben ein _Gewinde_, dadurch können sie alle miteinandner verschraubt verwerden, so kann jeder Angler die Rute für sich selbst optimieren. Das Handteil wiegt ohne Gewichte 184g. 
*Transportlänge: *1.40m
*Griff:* Naturkork

*Meine Rolle
Rolle:* _Magna MX Blue 835 _http://balzer.de/products.php?pid=45&cid=1


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

super, für die Power ist die dann schön leicht, thx.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Da bin ich auch überrascht, das Gewicht geht ja so in Richtung Harrison bzw. Shimano Antares. Respekt!!!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Living Dead (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster 2,7m XH

Rolle: Standart: Infinity 3000, wenns Pilken geht ne 4000er Blue Arc

Schnur: Power Pro 0,15 / 0,18


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

also ich finde sie toll, besonders vom designe her....
auch im werbeslogan steht meiner meinung nach zurecht 
.: ein *Wolf* im *Schafspelz* :.


----------



## Breamhunter (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

*Ruten: *UBS 2,75m  85gr. (meist zum Uferangeln)
         Yad-Cleveland 2,40m  80-120gr. (Fürs Boot)

*Rollen:* Blue Arc 9400 - 19er Power Pro
          Mitchell 300x Gold - 17er Spiderwire


----------



## profifischer (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

@Angel Det
Ich hbe sie mir einfach so nicht gekauft.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ok, dann das ganze nochmal von vorne^^
> 
> 
> Meine *Combo* zum *Hechtspinnen:*
> ...



was hat denn die für ne Aktion und wie teuer?
Suche nähmlich immer noch, nach dem idialen Gerät


----------



## Batie65 (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Olala, hier vielleicht mal ein Tip, was ich und andere auch schon festgestellt haben:
> Eine Exage 2500 ist eine nette Rolle fürs feine Fischen, aber auf ordentlich Hechte, mit so starker Schnur? #d
> Versuche mal folgendes, was Dich auch überzeugen dürfte: Mache mal rein mit der Rolle ohne über die Rute oder eben ohne über die Spitze zu gehen einen Zugtest - Schlaufe binden, Waagehaken rein, mit 2.Mann ist einfach, mit Federwaage oder Gewichten, Federwage ist aber einfacher und leichter machbar (Und lieber bei sowas immer eine Schutzbrille vom Schleifen dabei auf die Augen! :g):
> Zieh langsam steigend mit bis 5kg an der Schnur, also Bremse zu, und schaue was die Rolle macht. So 5kg sind eine Hausnummer, was ein großer Hecht zeitweise zieht und womit er gebremst werden muß, sonst isser nämlich sonstwo und weg. Dann bin ich auf Deine Beurteilung (hier ) gespannt. :m


Hallo zusammen,
ich Fische eine Balzer Matrix MX9 20-70g Wurfgewicht auch mit einer EXAGE 2500FA und 20 Fireline, habe damit kürzlich in Frankreich einen 70cm Wolfsbarsch gelandet,ist ja auch ein guter Kämpfer habe zwar 20 min gebraucht aber die Shimano hats locker weggesteckt insgesamt gute Combo werde aber mal ne 4000er probieren.#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> was hat denn die für ne Aktion und wie teuer?
> Suche nähmlich immer noch, nach dem idialen Gerät



also die hat ne spitze aktion

die rute kostet zwischen 160€-180€, aber bei askari gibts die sicherlich günstiger!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> also die hat ne spitze aktion
> 
> die rute kostet zwischen 160€-180€, aber bei askari gibts die sicherlich günstiger!



hmm das hört sich doch nicht schelcht an, Wäre ne schöne Gummirute#6


----------



## Steinadler (21. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

hier meine kombo zum hecht angeln 
rute: balzer matrix mx-5 270cm 15-75wg 
rolle: 4000er exage 
schnur: berkley fireline 0.15mm 

köder sin gufis bis 15cm wobbler in gleicher länge sowie spinner und blinker


----------



## marlin2304 (21. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hallo,
hier meine Compos zum schweren Fischen: 
Rute: Berkley Jan Eggers Pike 40-80g, 2,85m
Rolle: Twin Power 2500 
Schnur: Stren Super Braid 14lb

Rute: Shimano Diaflash 50-100g, 2,7m
Rolle: Twin Power 2500
Schnur: Fireline 20er

Rute: Berkley Lightning Rod MVP, bis 60ig gr, 2,7m
Rolle: Shimano Technium 2500
Schnur: Fireline 17er

Rute: Berkley Ultraspin, 2,7m, 60-120gr. Wurfgewicht
Rolle: Shimano Technium 4000
Schnur: Fireline 25er

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Rute: Berkley Ultraspin, 2,7m, 60-120gr. Wurfgewicht


Schau doch mal mit Deiner Berkley Ultraspin in den (XH) Combo Thread! |wavey: 

Das mit den 2500er Rollen für diese Angelei wundert mich ja schon wieder, bei einer TwinPower kann ich es mir ja noch wegen ein bischen mehr Metall vorstellen, weiß aber so auch nicht wie Du die Angeln fischt. Wird da weniger mit geworfen oder so? |kopfkrat


----------



## Huntemann (22. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Iron Claw Damokles, WG 30-80, 2,70 Meter
Rolle: Shimano Technium 2500er
Schnur: Powerline 12er

Rute: Shakespeare Zenith Spin, WG 20-80, 3 Meter
Rolle: Shimano Technium 2500er
Schnur: Powerline 12er

#6


----------



## marlin2304 (22. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schau doch mal mit Deiner Berkley Ultraspin in den (XH) Combo Thread! |wavey:
> 
> Das mit den 2500er Rollen für diese Angelei wundert mich ja schon wieder, bei einer TwinPower kann ich es mir ja noch wegen ein bischen mehr Metall vorstellen, weiß aber so auch nicht wie Du die Angeln fischt. Wird da weniger mit geworfen oder so? |kopfkrat


 

Hallo AngelDet,
ich versteh nicht ganz dein Frage!#d  Ich fische ausschließlich aktiv. #6  Und die 2500er Rollen sind optimal dafür geeignet.|supergri Ich werfe sehr viel mit den Ruten.

Gruß Marlin#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht ganz dein Frage!


Bezieht sich auf die Kleinheit der Rollen, die bei Aufbau aus Kunststoffmaterial ja irgendwann Probleme bei hohem Zug bekommen. Wenn alles funzt, ist es aber gut.


----------



## ae71 (23. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

hallo, habe mehrere ruten für diese bereiche.
1. berkley lightning rod 2,7m 30-80g wg! shimano exage 2500, crystal 0,08mm, ersatzspule green fireline 0,12mm
2. dam hypron 3m 40-80g wg, stradic 4000 fe 0,16mm gefl.
3. quantum crypton zander 2,85m -65g wg, stradic 300fe 0,15mm fireline pink.
4. moritz (weiß gerade nicht wie sie heißt) 3,3m -80g wg
stradic 4000fe fireline smoke 0,17mm

grüsse
toni


----------



## marlin2304 (24. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bezieht sich auf die Kleinheit der Rollen, die bei Aufbau aus Kunststoffmaterial ja irgendwann Probleme bei hohem Zug bekommen. Wenn alles funzt, ist es aber gut.


 
Hallo Angeldet,
habe noch nie Probleme  beim Drill ( Hechtangeln) mit den kleinen 2500er gehabt. #c
Finde einfach, dass die Rollen angenehmer zu fischen sind, da leichter. Dann kommt jetzt bestimmt das Argument "Wurfweite", ich fische vom Boot aus oder an mittelgroßen Flüssen. 

Gruß Marlin #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute

Sänger Iron Claw in 2,70m und 75g Wg

Rolle

Shimano Technium Mgs 4000

Schnur

0.17er Fireline Crystal

Greez Dirk


----------



## bertman (25. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hallo,


zum Hechtfischen greife ich gerne auf die gute alte Kev Pike von Sportex in 275cm zurück. Super Rute, hat mir schon einige Fische gebracht. Je nach gewässer fische ich eine 2000er oder 4000er Shimano Aero mit Stroft GTP bzw. Fireline. Die Tragkraft dürfte so ca. 10kg sein.


Bis dahin,


gruss Robert :vik:


----------



## karpfenkuno (26. April 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich auch mal

Ruten (für Stationärrollen): Harrison VHF 3,00m, 30-75g, Harrison VHF, 2.70m, 45-90g und die wohl bekannte Blechpeitsche

Ruten (für Multirollen): Harrsion VT, 2,70m, 30-70g und Sportex Kev Pike, 2,70m, 40-80g, dazu kommt noch eine Eigenbau-Jerkbaitrute

Stationärrollen: Shimano Twin Power 2500 XTR, DAM Quick Royal MDS 3500, Spro RedArc 10300

Multirollen: Shimano Antares DC7, Shimano Chronarch 101 BPV

Schnur: Stren Super Braid 0,12 oder 0,14, Spiderwire Ultracast 0,17, Fireline XDS 0,19 und Strof GTM 0,28

schöne grüsse
karpfenkuno


----------



## farrider (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Tag auch !

Ich hab mir vor zwei Jahren 'ne DAM SteelPower Sea Spin geholt, weil wir an die Nordsee gefahren sind, und ich was zum Pilken gesucht hab. Allerdings hat mir die Rute so gut gefallen, das ich sie eigentlich nur noch verwende. Sie ist 2,7m lang, hat ein Wurfgewicht von 60 - 120g und ist bis in die Spitze sehr hart, was einem einen super Kontakt zum Köder gibt, da man absolut alles spürt, was den Köder berührt. Obwohl sie so stark ist, ist die Rute extrem leicht und liegt toll in der Hand, da sie nicht so kopflastig ist. Und wenn man einen großen Hecht drillt und der dann auch noch in den Rheinstrom rauszieht, ist eine so starke Rute gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
Als Rolle benutze ich eine Okuma Metalloid MDS 30. Die Rolle hat 'ne hohe Übersetzung von 6,2 : 1 und ist mit ca. 350g schön leicht trotz ihres Metallkörpers. Seit ich sie mir vor 4 Jahren geholt hab, hat sie es schon mit mehreren großen Hechten ( 18 Pfund und mehr),vielen durchschnittlichen Hechten, und unzähligen Zandern zutun gehabt. Die Bremse, das Getriebe und alle anderen beweglichen Teile arbeiten noch genau so gut, wie am ersten Tag.
Als Schnur benutz ich eigentlich standartmäßig die Fireline 20. Damit kann man auch mal einen dicken Ast aus dem Wasser holen, wenn der Köder sich darin verhagt hat, was im Rhein leider ziemlich oft passiert.


----------



## pike1984 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Yad Seattle in 3,00m und WG 30-70g, 234 g Gewicht
Rolle: Red Arc 10400 mit 17er Fireline


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. September 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hallo!
Rute : Shimano Beastmaster xrds 270 cm, 50-100 g Wg
Rolle : 300er Red Arc bestückt mit 19ner Power Pro 
Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## Pikepauly (25. September 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hi!
Ich hatte es ja immer gefürchtet/gewusst wenn man ne Harrison hat, stauben die anderen Ruten ein. Im Moment weiss ich gar nicht so recht was ich damit soll. Aber zum einstauben sind die KEV 4 auch zu schade.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ghanja (25. September 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute : Quantum Hypercast Softlure (3 m, WG 70)
Rolle : Twin Power 4000 XT RA mit 15 lbs PowerPro 

Rute : Mitchell Track Extreme 280 (2,80 m, WG 80 g)
Rolle : BlueArc 940 mit 15 lbs PowerPro


----------



## Living Dead (25. September 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Die Mitchell gefällt? Erzähl doch ma bissl!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich hatte es ja immer gefürchtet/gewusst wenn man ne Harrison hat, stauben die anderen Ruten ein. Im Moment weiss ich gar nicht so recht was ich damit soll. Aber zum einstauben sind die KEV 4 auch zu schade.


Die bildet dann die Reservestaffel, dafür ist die gut. Oder wenn man in gefährlichem Terrain unterwegs ist, dann kommt in Zukunft die VHF ins Futteral und ne Balzer oder KevSpin zum Einsatz. Nachdem ich mich 2mal nacheinander an abgesunkener Wasserlinie auf Steinen zum Ausrutscher veranlaßt sah und zum Glück nur eine Rollenkurbel voll verbog sowie einen Kratzer an der Rute davontrug, sehe ich das gefährliches Terrain an - Schmodderkante auf Steinen, aalglatt besonders bei neuen Gummistiefeln. #t


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Die Mitchell gefällt? Erzähl doch ma bissl!


Finde ich auch interessant, zumal da eine ganze Armada günstig in einer bekannten SoPo-Liste auftaucht.


----------



## Living Dead (26. September 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Finde ich auch interessant, zumal da eine ganze Armada günstig in einer bekannten SoPo-Liste auftaucht.



Ganz genau! Ich mein das war unter 100 €...


----------



## Ghanja (26. September 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Die Track Extreme ist echt was fürs "Eingemachte". Wiegt ca. 250 g und ist ein bretterharter Stock. Ich verwende sie zum Werfen von Gummis ab 15 cm aufwärts und der Köder läst sich mir ihr auch so führen wie ich es will (Rutenspitze bleibt beim Zupfen schön straff und federt kaum nach - trotzdem sensible Bißerkennung). Durch die extreme Aktion muss man zwar gerade bei kleineren Fischen aufpassen, dass sie nicht ausschlitzen aber das Problem kennen wir ja von den meisten Prügeln ... |supergri
Hab mit ihr meine Hecht Oma vom Wochenende gefangen und im Drill hatte ich nie das Gefühl die Kontrolle zu verlieren. Verarbeitet ist sie auch sauber. Einziges Manko ist, dass das vordere Griffstück nicht aus Kork sondern aus Kunststoff ist (man kann aber darüber hinweg sehen). Hab allerdings keine Ahnung, ob sie noch erhältlich ist - hab sie nur auf einen französischen Seite gefunden.


----------



## da_bua (27. September 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Penn New Millenium New Concept Mega oder Giga Jig zum Spinnfischen?

Gäbs grad günstig bei Schirmer

Danke!


----------



## Checco (10. November 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Cormoran Black Bull HTC 2,40m 20-60 Gramm 
Rolle: Abu Garcia 504 RD mit 0,15 fireline


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Ich fische nun schon seit langem eine Sportex Turbo Spinn 3,3m, 20-60g,die bewältigt auch
problemlos 80g.Meine Rolle ist die Penn Slammer 360,früher Quick Royal 3500,jeweils mit
0,17 Fireline.
Zum Schleppen,aber auch zum Wobbeln eine Hyperflex Multi 3m,30-60g und darauf eine
Abu 5601 AB mit 0,20 Fireline.
Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich mir eine Speedmaster 3m 50-100g holen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ghanja (15. November 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hab mir heute mal meinen Fuhrpark der schweren Waffen ergänzt. Mein Händler hat mir einen dermaßen super Preis gemacht wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte ... :q
Heraus gekommen ist dann eine 270er Catana (WG 50 bis 100 g) in Verbindung mit einer 4000er Technium.


----------



## schakal1182 (29. November 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Meine Combo zum H-Fischen ist folgende:

Rute: Sänger Iron Claw Damokles, 2,70m, 30-80g
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10400 mit Spiderwire Stealth 0,17mm/16,5kg (gelb,geflochten)


----------



## Illex2442 (29. November 2007)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Moin!

Meine Combo benutze ich zum Fischen mit Großwobblern und Blinkern bzw großen Gummis.Funktioniert top.Benutze sie auch zum Schleppen und Pilken auf der Ostsee.Kam noch nie an ihre Grenzen.Doch hier die Kombo:

SPORTEX KEV-SeaSpin:2,75,100g
Quantum Cabo 40
0,23 PowerPro von SPRO(in Spanien zum Welsspinnen:0,36)

Gruß Illex2442


----------



## Pisces (17. März 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Gruß,
meine rute zum schweren spinnen, leichten pilken und zum schleppen : turbo kev pike 9 ft
rolle : ryobi zauber 4000


----------



## Adlerfan (17. April 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

meine combo: shakespeare specialist pike 3,00m mit 20-85gr. und eine exage 4000fa


----------



## Franky (17. April 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Selbstbau 3 m, bis ca. 80 g WG (müsste Blank CMW Spin I sein).
Rolle: Süßwasser: Daiwa Regal Z 3500 bzw. Shimano Technium 4000 (je nach dem, welche Schnur ich brauche ) / Salzwasser: Abu Ambassadeur 6500 C4
Eingesetzt wird die Kombo für Blinker ab 30 g (bis 45 g), Gufis mit Kopf um 30 g, Wobbler ab 10 cm, Pilker bis 80 g.
Größte Fische: Hecht 85 cm, Dorsch 85 cm


----------



## angler1996 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute : Eigenbau PacBay Blank 10 bis 100 gr WG, die geht für 
Vieles
Rolle: Technium 4000
Schnur: 17ner Spidewire

Gruß A.


----------



## sevone (17. April 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

rute: drachko prestige generation 2 in 275cm mit 10-80gramm WG
rolle: twinpower 2500fa
schnur: stroft gtp 8kg


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (17. April 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Harrison VHF 75, Stella 3000 FB
Harrison VHF 120, TP 4000/5000 FA
Germantackle Shadpro, Daiwa Certate 3000

werde mich aber wohl von beiden VHFs trennen, da die Shadpro sie wohl beide ersetzen kann. Bei der VHF 75 bin ich mir sicher, bei der 110er muss ich mal schauen, habe die shadpro noch nicht unter grosser Belastung im Drill gehabt.


----------



## Markus18 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Die gute alte Kev Pike mit 2.70
Rolle: Twinpower 4000 FB
Schnur: Ich denk ne 17er Power Pro in Grün

Kopflastiger Stecken aber in Sachen Robustheit ne glatte 1, Rolle mit dem gewohntem Kurbelspiel und die Schnur wird mal durch ne Stroft ersetzt. Alles in allem doch ne super Kombo für einen, welcher fast nie geziehlt auf Hecht aus ist.

P.S. Ist die Kombo aus meinem Benutzerbild, linke Seite.


----------



## esox82 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Quantum Crypton Magic Zander Stick
Rolle: SPRO Red Arc 10300
Schnur: 17er SpiderWire Stealth in gelb


----------



## worker_one (17. April 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute(n): 
- Shimano Speedmaster 2,70m H (für Blech und kleiner Köder im Sommer)
 - Shimano Speedmaster 2,70m XH
Rolle: Shimano Aspire 4000 FA
Schnur: 11er und 17er Powerline


----------



## Veit (17. April 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster 2,70 m, 50 - 100 g WG
Rolle: Shimano Biomaster FA 3000 
Schnur: 0,12er Powerline 
Köder: hauptsächlich Gummifische 8 - 15 cm
Zielfisch: ZANDER, Hecht


----------



## Bobster (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Rute: Sportex Kev Pike (3.00 Meter) WG 80g
Rolle : Penn Slammer 360
Schnur : Stroft GTP Typ 5  (grün)

Zielfisch: Hecht
Gewässer : Bigge und Lister
Köder: Crane Baits, Rapala's alles über 15cm

'habe Wochen gebraucht um diese Kombo für meine
Bedürfnisse abzustimmen. Klasse Rute, schnell und leicht.
Wirft mühelos noch über 100g.
Die Slammer passt sensationell zur Rute. Gewicht stimmt.
Ein Arbeitstier für diese Gewichte. Ohne Schnickschnack !
...und über die Stroft kann ich nur schwärmen :k

Ich fische diese Kombo nun schon über ein Jahr und würde
sie mir in der gleichen Zusammensetzung für diesen Zweck
sofort wieder zulegen !

Nachteil !

Bei kleineren Wobblern, etc., mit geringerem Gewicht und
weniger "Zug" beim einholen, bekommt die Slammer Probleme
mit der Wicklung ! 
Die Slammer muß im "Zug" stehen.

Bobster


----------



## crazyracer22 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Hi meine Combo besteht aus:

Rute: Jenzi Mitsuki Muslie H 2,70m Wg: 30-80g

Rolle: Daiwa Laguna XT 2500

Schnur: Chrystal 0,12mm


----------



## MrFloppy (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

meine hechtkombo in h-ausführung:

shimano diaflash ex 270h
shimano stradic 4000fb
17er spiderwire

und fürs ganz schwere hechtfischen:
shimano diaflash xta 270xh
twinpower 5000fc
17er spiderwire

evtl. tausch ich die spiderwire mal gegen powerline oder power pro, wenn ich ein gutes angebot finde.


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

hab mir folgendes zusammengestellt:
rute rozemeijer balanz spin 30-60
rolle entweder shimano biomaster 2500
oder blue arc 4000
mit 0,14 oder 0,17 spiderwire

gut für hecht und zander


----------



## hoizwurm (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

rute: cormoran Black Bull S 2,70m 40-80g wurfgewicht
rolle: cormoran Chronos AL 6Pif 4000
schnur: 0,17er geflochten

hab ich mir heute erst zugelegt mal schauen wie mir die combo taugt


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Ich fische als Heavy-Hecht/Waller Spinn,eine YAD Stonehill,3,0m,150gr.,
dazu eine Slammer 360, gefüllt mit Power Pro 40lbs.
Ausschließlich Großwobbler,auch über 18cm und Gummis in Schuhgröße 45.
Zur Slammer kann ich nur noch Bobster zitieren:

Bei kleineren Wobblern, etc., mit geringerem Gewicht und
weniger "Zug" beim einholen, bekommt die Slammer Probleme
mit der Wicklung ! 
Die Slammer muß im "Zug" stehen.

Taxidermist


----------



## bobbl (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

@ taxidermis
wie viel von der Schnur kriggste denn auf die Slammer drauf?


----------



## senner (1. März 2009)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

veit hat mir für das schleppen und spinnen mit ködern zwischen 50-80 g (4plays, butchs, eels, super shad raps etc) die savage gear predator 40-100 empfohlen. jetzt ist auch der nachfolger, die pro predator draußen, weiß jemand was zu der rute? die alte reihe soll ja wirklich gut gewesen sein. aber manchmal ist der nachfolger ja nicht mehr so der bringer.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. März 2009)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

@bobbl,Geschätzte 150/160m,da die Power Pro mindestens 0,40mm Durchmesser hat!
Dies sollte vom Boot auf dem Baggersee ,für alles was dort schwimmt reichen.
Am Altrhein mit seinem vielen Totholz,ist es dagegen,schon fast zu viel Schnurfassung.

P.S.:Von einer ähnlichen,wie der von mir gefischten Rute(YAD 200g),gibt es noch einen,zugegeben, unkonventionellen Test:Rudi`s *Rutentest*

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2009)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S.:Von einer ähnlichen,wie der von mir gefischten Rute(YAD 200g),gibt es noch einen,zugegeben, unkonventionellen Test:Rudi`s *Rutentest*


Du hast mir den Tag versüßt :vik:, was für ne heiße Nummer. Ich liebe sowas! :l

Zeigt so nebenbei auch sehr schön, wieso normale Rutengriffe oft Kappes sind.

Deine superschwere gehört aber eigentlich mehr zu den XH-Spinruten.


----------



## Micha383 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

hey leute da der Thread hier schon etwas staubt und ich n paar sachen wissen möchte ist es zeit für n neuen Post.

Ich möchte mich mal zum Thema Großhecht informieren.
Sprich welche Combo (Rute und Rolle).

Geangelt wird dann hauptsächlich vom Ufer aber mal ne Nusschale will ich nicht ausschliesen.
Auch mal nen Boddeneinsatz möchte ich damit machen.
Sprich Salzwassertechnisch sollte die Combo was abkönnen.
An dieser Combo möchte ich dann mal mit einer Multi angeln.
Waller sicher wäre noch das Sahnehäubchen.

Kurz gesagt:
Ufer
Gelegentlich Einsatz vom Boot
Boddeneinsatz (Salzwasser)
Multirolle
Wallersicher
Zielfisch Großhecht

Hoffe ihr könnte mich mit den wichtigstens Basic Infos versorgen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bobster (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Ich fische in dieser Gewichtsklasse 'ne Statio.

Wenn Du also eine Multi fischen möchtest, denke ich mal,
Du solltest Dich im Bereich Castingruten mit oder ohne
Triggergriff umschauen.
Da die Beringung für den Einsatz mit Multi schon ein wenig anders aufgebaut sein wird.


*Ich möchte mich mal zum Thema Großhecht informieren.*

#c


...und ?
Ich hab auch schon "Großhechte" mit Miniwobbler gefangen.

Du solltest Dir eher im klaren sein, welche Gewichte Du den lieben langen Tag durch die Gegend werfen möchtest ?
Welche Köder, Wobbler, Blinker etc. stehen Dir denn zur Auswahl und vor allen Dingen, welches Gewicht haben die ?
Ich fische z.B. mit meiner "Wobblerrute" in der Klasse keine
Gummifische !
Dafür habe ich dann ein anderes "Spezialgerät"


----------



## Micha383 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Bei der Köderwahl möchte ich mich nicht zu sehr einschränken was die Art angeht.

Ich habe da an Gewichte von 30gramm+ gedacht.
Gewichte bis ca. 35gramm kann ich schon mit meiner bisherigen Combo abdecken.

Ein Gewicht haben sie noch nicht da sie noch nicht vorhanden sind 
Ich möchte eben eine neue Combo mit Ködern usw aufbauen bzw erst mal die nötigen infos zu sammeln.
Was ich aber eben definitv möchte ist eine Multi.

Das hatte ich doch glatt vergessen zu sagen das es eine Casting Rute werden soll wobei es eigentlich ja aus dem Wunsch nach ner Multi rauslesbar sein sollte wie ja auch getan wurde #6


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. August 2010)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Na ja, 30g-Plus-Köder sind ja nun mal nichts besonderes - die kannste auch locker noch mit ner 30-60g WG Rute fischen.

Wenn es nen wenig mehr sein darf, dann fällt mir als halbwegs händelbare Rute die Signa Pike Cast von Berkley ein - 40-100g WG, 2,4m - gibts beim Gerlinger im Angebot.
Und jetzt bitte nicht die Nase rümpfen - für ganz schmale Kasse gibt es die super händelbare DreamTackle MP80 in 2,7m und 40-80g WG.

Wenn Du noch eine bekommst, dann fällt mir noch die YAD Houston in 2,4m mit bis zu 120g WG ein. Reel kommt die eher ner 50-100g Rute nahe. Fische die, wie die andern beiden auch. Schöne Rute für nen schmalen Taler.

Das ist momentan das Problem, das man außer diesen kurzen Baitcast-Stecken eine vernünftige Trigger-Rute auf dem Markt bekommt.

Wenn Du allerdings so ein kurzes Stöckchen willst, dann bin ich an dieser Stelle raus. Denn die Dinger sind in den WG Bereichen nur noch was zum Jerken.


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. August 2010)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Könntest Dich aber auch mal hier umsehen. Die sind in dem Bereich auch immer für ne positive Überraschung gut.


----------



## Micha383 (1. August 2010)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

hossa.
da muss ich mich erst mal wieder mit dem englisch vertraut machen und den umrechnung ^^

kannst da spontan was aus deren sortiment empfehlen?


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. August 2010)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Na ja, 3 Empfehlungen habe ich Dir ja schon gegeben. Die einzige bei den Fenwick ist die Rute aus der ersten Serie - die zum Muskie-Fischen.


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (14. November 2014)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Moin

Shimano Speedmaster 270Ax Powergame
Shimano Stradic 4000 Ci+4
Power Pro 16mm

Super zum Schleppen und spinnen vom Ufer.
Den Biss eibes 55er Hecht auf nen 12er Gummi mit 18g Bleikopf habe ich bis ins Handgelenk gespürt
Top die Kombo.


----------



## tincatinca (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

...und wieder ins Leben gerufen...

Suche eine Rute für große Kunstköder (Wobbler ab 18cm, 23cm Kopytos, große Spinner). Die Rute sollte nicht zu lang sein (2,10m - 2,40m) und für Stationärrolle ausgelegt sein.

Ausgeben will ich max. 250,-


----------



## bbfishing (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Moin
da würde ich mal die rote Kraftwerk von Protack anschauen, liegt so um die 100€ ansonsten fisch ich noch von Savage Gaer eine MPP Big Lure heist die glaube ich. Beides schön leichte Ruten mit ordentlich Rückrad.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Aalangler81 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

moin zusammen

hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Illex flat Bone Clicker ? bzw welche Rute wäre für diesen köder Geeignet würde ihn gerne mit einer Spinnrolle fischen und mit keiner Multi oder Baitcaster rolle wenn wer Erfahrungen mit diesem köder hat wäre ich für tipps dankbar


----------



## tincatinca (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Danke schon mal. Was ist denn mit Illex Ruten?
Auch wenn die etwas über die 250,- gehen...
Wobei die aktuellen Serien ja nicht mehr so gut sein sollen...


----------



## hechtomat77 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Darfs auch weniger als 250 Euro sein?
Shimano Biomaster Select Shad. (WG 45- 135g).


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Da gibt es bereits einige Threads dazu.
Biomaster Select Shad.
Test zu lesen bei Boddenmaster


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Da ich sie selbst habe und Freunde sie an den Bodden nutzen: Taipan Kamasu Lure oder Shimano Biomaster Select Shad!!

Zu der Kamasu gibts u.a. ein Video, die Rute selbst haben wir noch in den Filialen stehen, die kann ich dir besorgen, einfach mal "Taipan Kamasu Lure" googeln.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu93-5C3GDQ


----------



## tincatinca (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Anscheinend gibt es die Biomaster Select Shad aber nur in knapp 2,60m Länge. In der 2,70m Länge bin ich schon aufgestellt, daher max. 2,40m, eher 2,20m.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: (H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)*

Siehst du von den Daten her schon richtig, aber:
Es ist mit kürzeren Ruten bisher nicht möglich, genausogut große Köder zu wuchten und dabei noch sowas wie eine solche gute Drillelastizität zu bieten. Die Führung langer Köder bedarf auch mehr Auslenkung und damit Führungsqualitäten als bei kleinen.

Man kann für eine Rutenkonstruktion nicht einfach einen Blank verlängern oder verkürzen, und frei mit den Blankdurchmessern herumspielen. 
Wieso das nun so ist, kann bisher keiner exakt erklären und ich auch (noch) nicht. 
Ab dIesen Köderklassen ist das Werfen zudem sowas wie humaner Vollmaximalsport und das Sportgerät Spinrute ist dementsprechend extrem zu konstruieren.


----------

